# dream car



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

i thought id just make a thread that everyone can get in on.
whats is you dream car and or bike. =) 
ill start with car and bike.
Shelby Mustang GT500






hayabusa (gsx1300r)


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lexus LS460- Very very classy.




Bike- Ducatti Desmosedici, seen and heard one in the flesh at a raceday, absolutely amazing.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 12, 2010)

havent got the mustang yet but got the busa 2001 model love being able to break the speed limit in first


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 12, 2010)

mine would be
67-68 camaro or 2008 camaro(bumblebee from transformers)
and id go with your bike.
(dont have any pics)


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 12, 2010)

this says everything


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

lol nice blower but how you suposed to see around it :lol:


----------



## MatE (Jan 12, 2010)

I love the GT500 but like things that go around corners too.
[video=metacafe;973676/ascari_a10/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/973676/ascari_a10/[/video]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll take that Hayabusa but in black please 
Oh, and a Ducati as v-twins sound sick.


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 12, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## Claire (Jan 12, 2010)

mmmmmm HZ Holden one tonner in midnight purple with all the extras!!! my ultimate vehicle!!!

or a nice 4wd to pull my float- a navara or F250 - or ideally a big horse truck 


OR 

a trans-am

OR 

a corvette


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahaa nice ascari a10 
one of the best looking cars i wrecon


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

2010 chevrolet stingray
or a 67 fararri dino 240gt
think its still a concept
and for the bike
a ducati of any kind


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

Claire said:


> mmmmmm HZ Holden one tonner in midnight purple with all the extras!!! my ultimate vehicle!!!
> 
> or a nice 4wd to pull my float- a navara or F250 - or ideally a big horse truck
> 
> ...



lol not asking for much are you lol


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

Car.... well definatly a 1932 ford 5 window coupe... oh have that lol

and bike well i like my harleys... especially the softails


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 12, 2010)

this is easy.... class as well as beat anything else on offer here..0- 100 in 3.6 sec. top speed 337km/h with mercedez finish,comfort and prestige...


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

Poggle said:


> Car.... well definatly a 1932 ford 5 window coupe... oh have that lol
> 
> and bike well i like my harleys... especially the softails



lol i have to love Harleys because i am the son of a biker lol


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 12, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> this is easy.... class as well as beat anything else on offer here..0- 100 in 3.6 sec. top speed 337km/h with mercedez finish,comfort and prestige...


Brabus McLaren Mercedez SLR...


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> this is easy.... class as well as beat anything else on offer here..0- 100 in 3.6 sec. top speed 337km/h with mercedez finish,comfort and prestige...



does that also come with the whole... mercedes crap for cash deal?? lol jk


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> lol i have to love Harleys because i am the son of a biker lol


 haha some... your in vic yeah?? well if you go to harley city owned by david read my father built and did all the custom paint for his custom harleys


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 12, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> Brabus McLaren Mercedez SLR...


0-100 IN 3.6 sec. top speed 337km/h. class,power,prestige,comfort and on and on and on...


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

Poggle said:


> haha some... your in vic yeah?? well if you go to harley city owned by david read my father built and did all the custom paint for his custom harleys



lol awesome yea im in vic =) David read dose he own cbd one?


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 12, 2010)

and is the same size as a commodore boat as well mind you


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> lol awesome yea im in vic =) David read dose he own cbd one?



yeah he does i think an has the museum


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah he does i think an has the museum



i may have seen him once i went there with my mate and we were looking through the window drooling lol he gave us a smile and we were on a way. 

what dose he look like may i ask?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 12, 2010)

hmm well not including my bikes i would like the following

Ford GT40 GTX1






Ford 1967 shelby GT500 original please
http://www.dreams-cars.org/images/G...Eleanor_1967/Shelby_GT500_Eleanor_1967_03.jpg





Ford GTHO Phase 3





Lotus Elise





to be honest their are way more cars i would love to have than i could realistically link to and i think 97% more expensive than ill be able to realistically afford


----------



## shlanger (Jan 12, 2010)

I want a Ferrari costalota?


----------



## shlanger (Jan 12, 2010)

Ford GTO phase 3 huh?


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

haha lol nice joke
that ford gtho is nice. pitty they go for like $50 000+
a good one will be at least $75 000


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

shlanger said:


> Ford GTO phase 3 huh?


do you have one?


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

Costa said:


> 2010 chevrolet stingray
> or a 67 fararri dino 240gt
> think its still a concept
> and for the bike
> a ducati of any kind


 i meant
2010 chevrolet stingray
think its still a concept


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Posted these beasts before, but will do it again


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

haha nice!
great taste in cars


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't laugh at me....

A sky blue with white stripe renovated combi


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahahahaha
jokes.
a classic tour car.
my mate is obsessing about going around aus in one


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 12, 2010)

Costa said:


> hahahahahaha
> jokes.
> a classic tour car.
> my mate is obsessing about going around aus in one




A combi would be perfect! Heaps of room for all my *future better-than-present* camping gear, and my dog


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> A combi is perfect! Heaps of room to all my camping gear, and my dog



lol sois a hummer 

*fantasizing*


----------



## percey39 (Jan 12, 2010)

i got one of my dream cars R33 GTR V-SPEC, but just gotta spend more money on some extra ponies at the wheels. Would love a busa but im not really a bike person, so would swap it for a gt40


----------



## AnteUp (Jan 12, 2010)

Or






Real dream is to finish building my current car though..


----------



## squishi (Jan 12, 2010)

hey my parents have an 87 night rider model trans-am for sale they just finished restoring it $21000



Claire said:


> mmmmmm HZ Holden one tonner in midnight purple with all the extras!!! my ultimate vehicle!!!
> 
> or a nice 4wd to pull my float- a navara or F250 - or ideally a big horse truck
> 
> ...


----------



## squishi (Jan 12, 2010)

my dad has a 32 tudor that he is willing to sell body chassis rails and parts



Poggle said:


> Car.... well definatly a 1932 ford 5 window coupe... oh have that lol
> 
> and bike well i like my harleys... especially the softails


----------



## squishi (Jan 12, 2010)

for myself i am curently in the process of collecting equipment for a 1929 ford pick-up.
i own a 09 model wrangler i take off road it is pretty cool
and i used to have an 05 model suzuki swift turboed it went fast
now i think the next move is hot rod


----------



## MatE (Jan 12, 2010)

Costa said:


> do you have one?


Actually what he means is that isnt a phase 3,you could get beaten up for saying that lol.Its not a phase anything lol.And the ascari does 0-100 in 2.8sec lol.


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine:

Car: 1971 XY Falcon GTHO Phase III 'Shaker',
Bike: Harley Davoidson FatBoy 

but i couldnt find a pic of the fatboy on my computer so ive put up my 'runner up' dream bike, Triumph Daytona 675 Tripple


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

8)


----------



## nathan09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## AnteUp (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a mini moke!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 12, 2010)

I LOVE this car


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Jan 12, 2010)

67' impala


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

you just cant beat the Reliant Regal Supervan III

what a powerhouse 8)


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

i like that impala


----------



## Retic (Jan 12, 2010)

Runner up ? The Triumph would run rings around the Hardley in every way possible :lol:



nathan09 said:


> 'runner up' dream bike, Triumph Daytona 675 Tripple


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

boa said:


> Runner up ? The Triumph would run rings around the Hardley in every way possible :lol:



that is so true dads got one in the garage rocket 3


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

her are mine 
first is a VE wagon 
second a CBR 600rr fireblade 
third is a mongoose black diamond DH witch i already have just dont have any picks of it


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 12, 2010)

Without a doubt, Ford XA RPO83


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 12, 2010)

You got great taste Shnakey!



ShnakeyGirl said:


> Posted these beasts before, but will do it again
> 
> View attachment 113026
> 
> ...


----------



## delljosh01 (Jan 12, 2010)

http://api.ning.com/files/fzr8HaZlg...9pdX5kEtQa-gfWvyL*M3otuLsQF9E6/VW_Bus_T11.jpg 

VW bus from the 60's. I would love one of these.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 12, 2010)

For the car, Honda nsx-r. For the bike, this 3800hp jet bike oughta do the trick! And Tristan, the "phase 3" you pictured is actually an HK holden monaro GTS. Blasphemy of the highest order!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 12, 2010)

ferrari F430 F1 - with or without a roof


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 12, 2010)

Dreaddie said:


> ferrari F430 F1 - with or without a roof


 
Great car


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 12, 2010)

Getting it on


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 12, 2010)

Goggo mobile. NO NOT THE DART!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 12, 2010)

An 80 series land cruiser cut down to a ute with massive lift and tires, so i can park it on top of most of yours! Then my HK monaro. and Busa for when i feel like killin myself lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Brigsy said:


> An 80 series land cruiser cut down to a ute with massive lift and tires


 
YEAH!! Brigsy's into real cars!!!
Brigsy dual cab or extra cab???


----------



## rash (Jan 12, 2010)

Mazda R100

KTM RC8

...........mmmmmmmm.........


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 12, 2010)

lambourghini diablo.
-drool-.

nuff said,


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> lambourghini diablo.
> -drool-.
> 
> nuff said,


 
nearly hit by one of them on the way home while rideing my bike lol i was drooling over the car. he was on his way to bathurst


----------



## serpaint (Jan 12, 2010)

real shelby cobra (not a kit car) air brushed to look like giant cobra snake skin with shadow under the twin white stipes over the centre of it to make them look like they're floating, white leather interior


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 12, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> nearly hit by one of them on the way home while rideing my bike lol i was drooling over the car. he was on his way to bathurst



ahhhhh so lucky!, not to have been almost hit... but to see one,
i remember the first time i saw one, parked outside a hairdressers, i stopped, and stared, for 10 minutes easily, then whipped out my camera phone and went crazy haha.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 13, 2010)

i have my dream bike a CBR1000RR  its my main transport

my dream car is a 68 Dodge Charger,one day


----------



## toximac (Jan 13, 2010)

My dream car - The Honda 2009 Jazz Auto 1.3 Litre - Fuel Efficient - 10 Cup holders - & yes..I own one.







And my Dream Motorbike ... ROFL...The Kawasaki Ninja


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 13, 2010)

Brigsy said:


> An 80 series land cruiser cut down to a ute with massive lift and tires, so i can park it on top of most of yours! Then my HK monaro. and Busa for when i feel like killin myself lol


 

change that to a 60 or a 45 and you have me


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> 67' impala



nice, you a supernatural fan by any chance?


----------



## herpkeeper (Jan 13, 2010)

Some nice machine's on this thread !
this is what I always wanted, now it's parked in my garage 
currently running around 300bhp at 12psi / now I just need my licence back & I can enjoy it 

cheers HK.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 13, 2010)

nice skyine herpkeeper. they are an expensive car lol mines running 400hp at all 4 wheels but will hopefully have 600 in a few weeks after another 10 grand. Gets a make over with a new bodykit, bonnet and rims the money flow just never ends hahaha


----------



## herpkeeper (Jan 13, 2010)

600 horses - NICE !
I'd be looking down the barrel of a devorce if I spend anymore on it or anymore donation's to the boys in blue LOL


----------



## percey39 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah its like that, i havent had any run ins with them yet lol but when i do i would say goodbye license lol. Its just too easy to play up in these as they are far too much fun compared to any other car


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 13, 2010)

Claire said:


> mmmmmm HZ Holden one tonner in midnight purple with all the extras!!! my ultimate vehicle!!!
> 
> or a nice 4wd to pull my float- a navara or F250 - or ideally a big horse truck
> 
> ...




haha just brought a 79 hz tonner a few days ago rebuilding it for my P's
should be a good build.

been lowered 
original gts guards 
hz statesman front end.
full black caprice interior hardly a mark on the dash.
caprice doors with power windows
full set of stockies 
dual fuel.
a 308 and gear box on the tray that had work done in Melbourne 
lets just say a lot of parts on the tray power steering ect, take to long typing it all....
4 dragway mags
steel tray with removable tradies rack. 
pre much no rust only a hole in the floor that has been treated and plated and a tiny bit in one door
currently red 6cylinder colom shift auto trans is worn leaks and slips a bit.

the 308 will be going in. the cab is getting flat backed, full respray (not sure on colour yet) full custom tray will be built.
i had a nice bonnet in the the shed, a holden bonnet with ford gt flutes welded in...so i put it on for a quick look (last few pics)
u can watch the build here finaly got the tonner! - Aussie V8 | Holden - Ford | Australian V8 Engine Community if u want.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 13, 2010)

last few


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 13, 2010)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> last few


 
that looks good must show pics when shes finished


----------



## vrhq08 (Jan 14, 2010)

then again the HQ in my dp is going pretty decent she needs a new engine though


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice stock? or mods?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

the list of cars i'd own would go on for ever, none of them stock..
rx2 coupe, twin turbo 400ci+ ed falcon, blown celsior, 56 F100 600ci+ whipple charger,
2010 FG-GS blown injected, 69 challenger twin turbo 440, Lamborghini Concept + NOS, where do you stop. 20B in my rx7 800ph+ ..............all street legal(ish)

not my ultimate car,only 13Bt at the moment, but at least it's mine....
will be nice when i finnish the curent round of mods and get her back on the street.
(it doesn't look this good at the moment)


----------



## MatE (Jan 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> the list of cars i'd own would go on for ever, none of them stock..
> rx2 coupe, twin turbo 400ci+ ed falcon, blown celsior, 56 F100 600ci+ whipple charger,
> 2010 FG-GS blown injected, 69 challenger twin turbo 440, Lamborghini Concept + NOS, where do you stop. 20B in my rx7 800ph+ ..............all street legal(ish)
> 
> ...


Hey twentyb any pics of the challenger?


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2010)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> last few


 
Jealous!!! i wish i had some kind of mechanical flare to rebuild a car...are you gonna drop the sides off the tray??? they always look sexier with a flat tray... jarrah or something like that, with an alloy frame... now thats a chick magnet! 

gosh they are just THE sexiest car, id take a hot HZ over a ferrari any day!!!


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2010)

wait just read your post a bit more thouroughly... has it got those drop down sides on it??

and you HAVE to get rid of the rack they so ruin the lines of the car!!!!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

MatE said:


> Hey twentyb any pics of the challenger?


 
something like this...


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

twenty b stop it please, love the challenger but would nearly swap it for a rt charger


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

lol, like these? 





or these?
http://api.ning.com/files/rSViBRUHB...QCO*KIPENU*AU22hkzwO4Kglh-k3kB1/ChargerRT.jpg

i'll have one of each thanks...


----------



## MatE (Jan 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> something like this...


And "WHY" did you sell it lol.Who cares about the fuel bill.That a nice ride,love the wheels suit it well.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

sell it..... was never mine, i'd give my left nut to own it

i could buy one now for 60k.... if a had a spare 60k


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

now thats what im talking bout, god i love those chargers, they are by far one of the best old school muscle cars money could buy. Shame the RT's just keep getting higher price tags wish i brought one when they were 25k


----------



## MatE (Jan 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> sell it..... was never mine, i'd give my left nut to own it
> 
> i could buy one now for 60k.... if a had a spare 60k


Sorry my bad,was only a pipe dream lol.But yes a definate must have.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

my uncle had a matching numbers all mint HJ Monaro about 15 years ago.
stock except the worked motor, 
i bet he wishes he still had it now, $100k+


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

hmm i bet he does, i regret not buying a mates dads 68 trans am firebird. He wanted 10k for it but i didnt have the money at the time , and he sold it to a guy from melbourne. shattered as they are startin to climb a bit now as well. The last one i seen advertised that was nearly identical they wanted 35k for it


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

my old m,an had a ZF fairlane 500... wish we still had that 2, but when we sold it they weren't worth anything


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah its always the way, im really annoyed with one of me old work mates hes givin his son his gt for his 21st birthday. its nearly a 200k car some people have far too many dollars not enough sence


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 14, 2010)

this but maybe a different colour.


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it's really cute so many of you are so easily pleased with your choices :lol:


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 14, 2010)

im suprised that no ones put a pic of one of these bad boys up yet 

Y2K


----------



## Frog_Man (Jan 14, 2010)

*meh*

Any Aston Martin or lambo for me.....me obsessed with cars and frogs.

2x Spotted Marsh Frog


----------



## Frog_Man (Jan 14, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> im suprised that no ones put a pic of one of these bad boys up yet
> 
> Y2K


 nice


----------



## squishi (Jan 14, 2010)

my dad had a 55 chev nomad only 4 running in aus his was the only 55
before that he had a 56 chev sedan
now he has a 40 chev ute


----------



## tooninoz (Jan 14, 2010)

Victor Brays' 57 Chev (one of...)







and..

Ducati 916


----------



## JedEye (Jan 14, 2010)

For my dream car would have to say the Porsche 959 is the dream car.
The Aston Martin would be one of the first cars I would buy if I was rich.

I am fortunate enough to own my dream bike


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 14, 2010)

haha nice bike!


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 14, 2010)

2010 Triumph Rocket 
http://www.ultimatemotorcycling.com/...adster%201.jpg


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 14, 2010)

Farma said:


> YEAH!! Brigsy's into real cars!!!
> Brigsy dual cab or extra cab???


 



Extra cab!!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 14, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> change that to a 60 or a 45 and you have me


 


Had a tuff 45 for a while, good for building arm muscles lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish I could afford to cut up my 80


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

Mazda Rx2 Coupe





celsior, i'll be buying one of these soon





56 F100, this one is owned by Tim the tool man





Lamborghini concept


----------



## rash (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah TwentyB! you have the right idea with the rx2 coupe! I had an 808 coupe with rx3 tail lights, pointy 808 front and a webber fed 12a bridgey.......wish i never sold it........sob sob.....


----------



## rash (Jan 14, 2010)

this was my coupe, and i would happily have another like it again!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

nice 808 rash


----------



## MatE (Jan 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> Mazda Rx2 Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw an episode with Tim the tool man with this car on austar,it actually sets of car alarms when driving down the street lol.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

i bet you miss it...
see my s3?

i've had over the years.
1000 ute, worked 1400
323 bugeye
rx2 sedan, candy red, 12bridgy turbo
808 wagon
rx4 sedan
s2 rx7 12a extend
s3 rx7 12a 6port, jap import
and my current s3 13bt

no more mazdas for a long time..
although i do want a 20b with 6/71, so i may buy a cosmo
my missus has a 3MPS,


----------



## rash (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks twenty B,

Yeah, my coupe used to set off alarms everywhere i went! Driving through town, you could see all the shop windows vibrating to the BRAP BRAP BRAP, and you could literally feel the air pulse! hmmmmm


----------



## rash (Jan 14, 2010)

oooh, nice lineup twentyB! what is your 7 running at the moment with the 13bt in it?
we have had a couple of s2's and the 808. Im rebuilding one of the s2's from the ground up and hopefully will go 12abpt with it


----------



## cris (Jan 14, 2010)

My dream car doesnt exist(and far to much effort and expense to make it), but i would like one of those amphibous things like richard branson drove across the channel. Other than that any of the james bond cars with cool weapon systems would do.

A bushmaster would also be cool, especially in traffic jams. I would prefer the ASLAV although im not sure if im allowed one.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice rx rash. you have owned a lot of mazdas twenty b. My fav mazda of all time would have to the rx7 fd3s


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

yum yum yum


----------



## rash (Jan 14, 2010)

haha, yeh, fd's are nice!


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

would love one parked in my shed but the price tag just a little to high and already got one money pit lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

Fd's are sex, love the white RE Amameya one.

spose i'd also have to have a chopper , something like these, 







this Foose one is hot





but i'd have a massive S&S motor with supercharger, and Baker 6spd


----------



## percey39 (Jan 14, 2010)

what bout a twin turbo busa or the dodge tomahawk


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 15, 2010)

i' might be stoopid, but i'm not suicidal....

na, only cruisers for me, not race bikes..


----------



## percey39 (Jan 15, 2010)

haha they are an expensive coffin lol i watched a vid on the tomahawk which was a turbo WOW it look so scary ay. i dunno if i believe estimated top speed though 600kmh seems pretty high but when it has 500hp it proberly could just on power to weight


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> i' might be stoopid, but i'm not suicidal....
> 
> na, only cruisers for me, not race bikes..



Death cant be too bad(its pretty popular), more the neck/back breaking survial that turned me off the bikes(although one of my mates was lucky and only broke both his legs). Cars can be bad enough. I also dont see the point in getting a fast car or bike if you dont push it to the limit, which will at least lose your licence at best. Then again if you have a fast car or bike you wouldnt need to worry about cops catching you unless you crash.

Also whats the deal with sexual attraction to motor vehicles? is it a diagnosable mental condition or something more complex?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont know but i am attracted to certain motorvehicles but i connect best with motorcycles,cars are expensive **** boxes in comparison


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

kh7dfre


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 3, 2010)

my old foz for Griz.
1st showing the dolf flake in the black paint
2nd with 20's on. (still have these if anyone wants to buy them
3rd trial fitting the prostars to my EB fairmont
4th, loks tuff 
5th my EB and dads Bf2 during the dust storm.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 3, 2010)

some inspirational photos for griz.
build it once, build it right, build it TUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nathan09 (Mar 3, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> 67' impala


a lady with taste, i like that.


----------



## nathan09 (Mar 3, 2010)

twenty B, ford fan i see? Niiiiiice!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks 20.

loooooooooooove TUFFXF (the first pic)


----------



## webbo10 (Mar 4, 2010)

a rusty datsun 120y or leyland p76


----------



## schizmz (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a beauty


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 4, 2010)

*My dream car*

this is my dream car


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 4, 2010)

thats sooo sexy.....
even better than the Hello Kitty Ferrari


----------



## Serpentor (Mar 4, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> havent got the mustang yet but got the busa 2001 model love being able to break the speed limit in first



mate, you can break the speed limit in 1st on a 600, you know right? 

(and they aren't quite as ugly  )


----------



## Wildcall (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine would have to be either a ford xc cobra or the new ford focus xr5 rs (I wish Australia would get them)


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2010)

the FD rx7 was my brothers dream car - then he brought one 





way back loong ago my dream car was a 1st gen rx7 - then i brought one and modded it a little 








but as per all dreams they must come to an end - i parted the rx7 out .
and my future car[ not dream] is a FG XR6T. coming this year .


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 4, 2010)

> Fords....faster on racing days


 
Found On Rubbish Dumps


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 4, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> Found On Rubbish Dumps


u think holdens are any better? 
there all made out of cheap metal now days [ ford and holdens] .


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 4, 2010)

i always liked your 7 jas, neat and simple, goes like a scalded cat. lol


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 4, 2010)

I just wanted to use that pic (had it saved for months waiting for the right moment lol)

I dont like either Ford or Holden.
Chev powered 4wd Patrol for me thanks


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 5, 2010)

twenty b said:


> thats sooo sexy.....
> Even better than the hello kitty ferrari


 very nice indeed twenty b..


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 5, 2010)

*This is what i am hoping to get when i pass my test*


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 5, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I just wanted to use that pic (had it saved for months waiting for the right moment lol)
> 
> I dont like either Ford or Holden.
> Chev powered 4wd Patrol for me thanks


lol , yeah there are a few chev powered 4wds around .


----------



## kalby (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine would have to be Porshe 911 Twin turbo, looks nice not over done but has it where it counts. I also loved my VH... well that was before a drunk driver T-Boned me driver side at 85kms. It had a 253 rebuilt with 5spd supra gear box. Miss that car...


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 5, 2010)

Series 5 RX7


----------



## misssullivan (Mar 5, 2010)

Um LAMBORHINI!!!!!!!!!


 

 
gallardo LP560-4 is vry nice! this green or a nice orange
Or
Porche 911 Turbo in bright yellow

Bike...
At the moment i just want to get my trusty old postie back in working order! (my brother killed it :cry: )
Otherwise Ducattis are the best sound wise 

Mmmm i love the smell of burning rubber in the morning! 


OH almost forgot!! saw this one day...


 
Doesnt look like much..
utill you take a closer look at the bonnet...


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd love a 2001 ex taxi AU falcon. That'd be trick as bro.


----------



## Dragontamer (Mar 5, 2010)

morgan aeromax coupe think its owned by some swedish prince
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2006/06/aeromax.jpg
and the impala off burn notice cant seem to find pic


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I've got a thing for these Ariel Atoms....bloody fast and out-handle just about everything! 






[video=youtube;WaWoo82zNUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Lewy (Mar 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I'm sorry, but I've got a thing for these Ariel Atoms....bloody fast and out-handle just about everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That would be the car of my dreams By a long shot ever since I seen that episode I have been saving to get one LOL


----------



## Lewy (Mar 5, 2010)

Tristan said:


> hmm well not including my bikes i would like the following
> 
> 
> Ford GTHO Phase 3
> ...


 

Ummm Sorry bud but that's no Ford its a holden monaro No where near as nice as a XA XB XC coupe IMO


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Lewy said:


> That would be the car of my dreams By a long shot ever since I seen that episode I have been saving to get one LOL




HEHE it is awesome! Best described as a go-kart with road rights :lol: They've now got a V8 version, but I'm not sure how the extra Kg's are compensated in the handling department. The blown Honda R-Type engine sounds like the perfect combo


----------



## melly88 (Mar 5, 2010)

i'll have one of these!!!


----------



## melly88 (Mar 5, 2010)

& bike


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 5, 2010)

moose, those ariels are wild, 
i'd love one with a turbo'd rotary in it.massive power to match the awsom handling.


----------



## noidea (Mar 5, 2010)

Claire said:


> mmmmmm HZ Holden one tonner in midnight purple with all the extras!!! my ultimate vehicle!!!


 
This must be a dream car for many young chickys I alway wanted the HZ with the statesman lights timber deck chrome roll bar, in metallic midnight purple.lol. I never did have that car but a friend got one.


----------



## Perko (Mar 5, 2010)

Now thats a cool car.
Some nice cars on here, old school muscle & cruisers
But i would not be caught dead in a rice burner or a force fed 4!!!!
pppfffffffccchhhhh, tissue anyone
Noisey blow off valve= small p nis



sammy_sparkles said:


> 67' impala


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 6, 2010)

misssullivan said:


> um lamborhini!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely :d:d


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 18, 2010)

i just joined the world of the v8 driver.












07 BFII Fairmont Ghia
3v 5.4L v8
230kw
500nm of torque

*Pimpin Ain't Easy*
but it's easier in *Sexy Black v2.0*


----------



## Kylerules999 (Jul 18, 2010)

The two cars below are my dream cars the on on the right is a bugatti veyron the fastest production road car ever made. The one on the left is a zenvo st1 it has a seven litre v8.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## ravan (Jul 18, 2010)

my absolute dream car would be a '69 mustang... 
and my dream car in my price range, i'd love a torana


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 18, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> i just joined the world of the v8 driver.
> View attachment 155249
> 
> View attachment 155248
> ...





very nice mate. don;t like your old mans xr6 but lol


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 19, 2010)

View attachment 155379
View attachment 155378
View attachment 155377


my dreams car would/will be a '70 gt 428cj Torino
bikes a 52 Indian chief for a cruiser & the Kiwi clasic Briten for the go fast thrill i crave

Love the motorhome Magpie ....My 11metre 77 bedford bus does the job but. Its home


----------



## missllama (Jul 19, 2010)

My uncle has a Lambo, Iv always wanted it but its that or a certain few Hummers
Im on my Learners atm, and spent 5 hours the past 2 days driving a black convertable BMW its pretty sexy! I wouldnt mind buying it as my first car lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 19, 2010)

View attachment 155384
couple i seen today..View attachment 155383


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

A fully worked wrx sti MY08 hatch for me thanks !
With anti lag just to get more heads turning


----------



## crocka79 (Feb 19, 2012)

dream car lc gtr torana or lx ss, settled for a lj 4 door because even if i could afford a gtr i dont like the original running gear and i could not spoil an original, so 4 door has been in the worx for 3 years so far with lots of goodies! Still will be old school show street though


----------

